# Rest in peace beautiful Molly Munchkin



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

It's taken me a while to be able to post this on here and I have tears in my eyes just thinking about typing it.

The 27th of January was the worst day in my life and one I will never ever forget easily.

It started of as a normal miserable Shetland day we were in the middle of the wettest windiest winter in living history and for Shetland that takes so doing. I loaded up the car to go feed Molly and her Shetland friends, I shout and shout and for a while and finally all the shetlands come running for the food but no Molly. At this point I was starting to worry sometimes she doesn't hear in the wind so maybe she was fine but I go look for her anyway. The field is an 18 ache hill field so it's pretty big. I was looking everywhere get to the gateway the splits the field into (they get both fields) and I still haven't found her and she isn't shouting back at me either. I finally get to the top of the field to find she has fallen off of the peat bank into a patch of peat that normally isn't deeper then your ankle and we weren't expecting worse because this was our first truly bad winter. Poor Molly was stuck up to her belly in mud and couldn't get out. I run down the field to my sister who is waiting in the car, send her home to get my dad to call the vet, I go over to my neighbour he comes to try and help and brings a couple of spades, we try to dig her out but one of her back legs are twisted in strange position and she can't get up to get herself out the vet has just turned up at this point as he was just at a neighbours we walk back up to Molly he agrees there is something not right with her leg he goes to the neighbour he just came from who arrives with his tractor to pull her out, we finally managed to get her out but she had given up at this point not even lifting her head up to see what was going on and she could move or feel anything in one of her back legs. So me and the vet decided the only kind thing to do was put her to sleep. My poor baby girl was so brave as she is terrified of men and cars so I can't imagine how scary it must have been for her to be unable to get out of the peat whilst being surrounded by strange men and a tractor coming towards her.


Molly you were the most unique special girl anyone could ask for, whilst you weren't a ridden horse I really didn't care I knew you hated being anything but a lawn mower and we were happy together. You were beautiful and quirky and always made me laugh. You are so missed that silly little Dinky went on hunger strike and she has only just started eating properly again a month on. You touched my heart in a big way, Prince, Dinky and Vicky couldn't have asked for a better role model and the others couldn't have asked for a better more protective friend. You were the best pony anyone could have asked for and will always be in our hearts.


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

I am so sorry. words cant express it. she was beautiful. she is now in horsey heaven. just think of the wonderful memories you have with her.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

So sorry that you lost your friend in such a traumatic way.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

So tragic. My sympathy on your loss.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

So sorry. I just lost my heart horse on Friday so I know the feeling. She sure was a pretty girl, but now at least you know she is pain free and eating all the yummy grass she wants. :hug:


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I am so very sorry. **hugs and prayers sent**
"Corporal" (1982-2009, RIP) died of a stroke and he fell into the shelter's manger. It sounds as if she, too, had a stroke.
I sent Corporal on for my family that has passed on to enjoy in heaven.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone she was a very special girl
We think she got blown off of the peat bank as her over three legs were working and she was only rising 8 this year.


----------



## equine24 (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh I'm so sorry for your loss. She is a pretty mare.


----------

